# Virtualbox nicht installierbar

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich würde mir gerne Virtualbox installieren, bekomme aber bei dem Versuch eine Fehlermeldung, mit der ich nicht umgehen kann:

```
!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/xerces-c:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/xerces-c-2.7.0-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/xerces-c-2.8.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.6', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Wenn ich xalan-c oder xerces-c in die package.mask eintrage, nutzt das auch nix, dann kriege ich zu sehen:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-libs/xalan-c" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-1.5.6" [ebuild])
```

Was mache ich da?

----------

## blu3bird

```
echo -e "# incompatible with =dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0\n=dev-libs/xerces-c-2.8.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

sollte das beheben.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo -e "# incompatible with =dev-libs/xalan-c-1.10.0\n=dev-libs/xerces-c-2.8.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 Tatsächlich, das tut es auch. Danke. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wirklich, was da passiert. Wird da nur eine "alte" Abhängigkeit neu definiert?

edit: das gute Stück ist jetzt vorhanden, ich würde mir auch gerne eine virtuelle Maschine einrichten - nur brauche ich dafür einen USB-Anschluß. Die Doku auf http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Documentation bietet eine Lösung für Ubuntu an, nicht aber für Gentoo. Meine USB-Anschlüsse sind dem System aber bekannt (z.B. funktioniert mein USB-Drucker). Wie mache ich nun dem Programm klar, daß auch eine virtuelle Maschine wenigstens einen USB-Anschluß kennen sollte?

----------

## firefly

USB-Support ist momentan nur in der binary Version von Virtualbox vorhanden.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> USB-Support ist momentan nur in der binary Version von Virtualbox vorhanden.

 Aha. Dann muß ich wohl auf die "nächste Version" warten.

Die Installation hat zwar geklappt, aber wenn ich nun versuche, mir eine virtuelle Maschine einzurichten, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung:

```
VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
```

 /etc/init.d/vboxdrv existiert allerdings nicht. Bei einer zum Vergleich in Kubuntu aufgestzten Virtualbox gibt es das dagegen.

Ich habe eigentlich bis auf "virtualbox-bin" alles installiert, was mir "emerge --search virtualbox" angezeigt hat. Wo finde ich jetzt die noch fehlenden Kernelmodule?

----------

## firefly

virtualbox-modules  :Wink:  und dann ein modprobe vboxdrv nicht vergessen

----------

## Carlo

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wirklich, was da passiert. Wird da nur eine "alte" Abhängigkeit neu definiert?

 

xalan-c verlangt das eine bestimmte Version von xerces-c, die du durch eine neuere Version ersetzten willst, da du  vermutlich ~ARCH verwendest. Das kann (zumindest bei einem --deep Update) nicht klappen. Die neuere xerces-c Version zu maskieren, löst den Konflikt in diesem Fall auf. Solche Inkompatibilitäten sind nicht die Regel, aber es kommt durchaus vor. Wenn es bei aussschließlicher Verwendung stabil markierter Ebuilds passiert, ist es ein Bug, ansonsten mußt du sehen, wie du damit umgehen willst. Die Fehlermeldung ist eigentlich aussagekräftig genug.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> virtualbox-modules 

 Die waren vorhanden.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und dann ein modprobe vboxdrv nicht vergessen

 grrrrrrrr, das hätte ich eigentlich selber wissen müssen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## faux

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   USB-Support ist momentan nur in der binary Version von Virtualbox vorhanden. Aha. Dann muß ich wohl auf die "nächste Version" warten.

 

Das wird meines Wissens nach nicht viel bringen, da die Version mit USB-Support von innotec nur als Binär-Paket angeboten wird. Das liegt daran das dieser Teil in Closed-Source gehalten wird.

Könnte aber sein, dass die Firmenstrategie verändert wird/wurde seit der Übernahme von Sun.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *faux wrote:*   

> ... da die Version mit USB-Support von innotec nur als Binär-Paket angeboten wird. Das liegt daran das dieser Teil in Closed-Source gehalten wird.
> 
> Könnte aber sein, dass die Firmenstrategie verändert wird/wurde seit der Übernahme von Sun.

 

Könnte nicht nur so sein, sondern ist so. Ich habe noch bißchen herumgesucht und über https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI ein Script VirtualBox-1.6.0-Linux_amd64.run erhalten, das USB-Unterstütung mitbringt. Funktioniert auch super. Ich kann jetzt in einem virtuellen Windows meinen USB-TV-Stick nutzen, auch der Drucker funktioniert.

Allerdings kriege ich keinen Ton in die virtuelle Maschine - bisher.

----------

## hoppel118

Moinsen!

Hab mich auch gerade mit VirtualBox beschäftigt, läuft alles wunderbar. Hab XP als Gast eingerichtet. Nun habe ich bemerkt, dass USB-Unterstützung nur in der binary vorhanden ist, hab danach gesucht und bin hier in diesem Thread gelandet.

Wer kann mir sagen, welche Plattform ich verwenden muss, damit die binaries auf gentoo funktionieren??? Man kann so ziemlich alles auswählen, nur gentoo nicht... 

Siehe folgender Link:

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

[edit]

Oder ist das "Linux i386"?

Dort kann ich nämlich folgende Datei runterladen: "VirtualBox-1.6.2-Linux_x86.run" Das klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut für n normales 32bit x86-system...

[/edit]

Greetz

----------

## firefly

"linux i386" oder "linux (amd64)" auswählen.

----------

## artbody

hatte Virtual Box-bin für LinuxAMD64 vor ein paar Tagen hier am laufen.

Aber 

Keine Dualcoreunterstützung sprich entweder der eine oder andere Kern.

Kein 64rer gentoo installierbar nur 32 Bit

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *artbody wrote:*   

> hatte Virtual Box-bin für LinuxAMD64 vor ein paar Tagen hier am laufen.
> 
> Aber Keine Dualcoreunterstützung sprich entweder der eine oder andere Kern.
> 
> Kein 64rer gentoo installierbar nur 32 Bit

 

Zwei Kerne funktioniert bei mir. Allerdings wird in den Hilfedateien bzw. in der online-Doku deutlich darauf hingewiesen, daß VirtualBox derzeit nur 32bit-Architekturen simulieren kann.

----------

## hoppel118

Hab gestern noch die "linux i386"-Variante installiert, läuft soweit super, usb auch. 

Doch ein Problem hab ich noch: wie bekomme ich das Gastsystem so eingestellt, dass die Größe automatisch nach dem Starten angepasst wird. Vorher, mit der Open Source Edition, hats funktioniert. Jetzt muss ich das Fenster immer einmal klein und dann wieder etwas größer ziehen, damits funktioniert.

Im Gast hab ich schon in dem Punkt "Maschine" die diversen Modi durchgespielt...

Greetz

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> wie bekomme ich das Gastsystem so eingestellt, dass die Größe automatisch nach dem Starten angepasst wird. Vorher, mit der Open Source Edition, hats funktioniert. Jetzt muss ich das Fenster immer einmal klein und dann wieder etwas größer ziehen, damits funktioniert.

 Das hängt vermutlich auch von deinem Gastsystem ab. Und was verstehst du unter "anpassen"? Mein Monitor hat zum Beispiel eine Auflösung von 1152x864. Dann kriegen meine Gastsysteme eben 1024x768, und alles ist prima.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   hatte Virtual Box-bin für LinuxAMD64 vor ein paar Tagen hier am laufen.
> 
> Aber Keine Dualcoreunterstützung sprich entweder der eine oder andere Kern.
> 
> Kein 64rer gentoo installierbar nur 32 Bit 
> ...

 

Hallo,

wo kann man das einstellen, daß mehr als ein Kern genutzt wird?

G. R.

----------

